# 40 Gallon Breeder Stand...



## Apistia (Sep 28, 2014)

I looked around and found lots of people talking about these. They're attractive in an industrial way. 40g breeder tanks fit perfectly on the shelves. Literally. So perfectly in fact that you have to slide the tank down through the upright supports rather than being able to build the shelves and then put the tank on the shelf. They have a thousand pound capacity per shelf. And you can either configure them to their full 6 foot height or build them in two 3 foot sections. Put the 40 on top of one of the 3 foot sections. Then you can use a light-weight particle board and magnets to skin the section under the tank to hide hardware.


----------



## DepletedEntity (Feb 6, 2015)

Can this be configured to 1x 3 foot section and put the breeder on top of that section? So basically that the stand would need to be build and then put the tank on top? Also I read something about some kind of padding that can be purchased from lowes or homedepot you can put down on the base to help with pressure on the tank but I don't recall what the padding was called.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

Apistia said:


> I looked around and found lots of people talking about these. They're attractive in an industrial way. 40g breeder tanks fit perfectly on the shelves. Literally. So perfectly in fact that you have to slide the tank down through the upright supports rather than being able to build the shelves and then put the tank on the shelf. They have a thousand pound capacity per shelf. And you can either configure them to their full 6 foot height or build them in two 3 foot sections. Put the 40 on top of one of the 3 foot sections. Then you can use a light-weight particle board and magnets to skin the section under the tank to hide hardware.


just an FYI, you don't want that one specifically; you want this one: http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=rel&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1

The 40b sits directly on the rails.



DepletedEntity said:


> Can this be configured to 1x 3 foot section and put the breeder on top of that section? So basically that the stand would need to be build and then put the tank on top? Also I read something about some kind of padding that can be purchased from lowes or homedepot you can put down on the base to help with pressure on the tank but I don't recall what the padding was called.


You don't want any padding w/ a standard rimmed tank. Build the first section, toss the rails on, toss the particle board on (it squares the stand up a bit more) and slide the 40b on.

Im using the same unit for my 40b, and so are a ton of other people.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=789570&highlight=

It's scary at first, because this thing is relatively flimsy... don't be rough with it. Once the tank is on there, don't jostle it. I wouldn't doubt that the "legs" would buckle under nominal racking.


----------



## Apistia (Sep 28, 2014)

scapegoat said:


> just an FYI, you don't want that one specifically; you want this one: http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=rel&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1


you're absolutely right. i grabbed the link to the 48 inch one instead of the 36. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## DepletedEntity (Feb 6, 2015)

This is the same correct? It is also a lot cheaper but seems to be the same unit. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Edsal-36-W-x-18-D-x-72-H-Five-Shelf-Steel-Shelving-Black/35584046

I basically want the tank 36inches off the ground would I have to build the entire 72inch shelving for that or can I just build the first half and sit the tank on top?


----------



## Apistia (Sep 28, 2014)

DepletedEntity said:


> This is the same correct? It is also a lot cheaper but seems to be the same unit. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Edsal-36-W-x-18-D-x-72-H-Five-Shelf-Steel-Shelving-Black/35584046
> 
> I basically want the tank 36inches off the ground would I have to build the entire 72inch shelving for that or can I just build the first half and sit the tank on top?


that's a different model. Lowes also has that one. notice the eyes for the pins to go in to are exposed on this model whereas the other model has more metal on the uprights and the eyes are left covered by that extra material. can't vouch for this model the way I can for the other one.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

DepletedEntity said:


> This is the same correct? It is also a lot cheaper but seems to be the same unit. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Edsal-36-W-x-18-D-x-72-H-Five-Shelf-Steel-Shelving-Black/35584046
> 
> I basically want the tank 36inches off the ground would I have to build the entire 72inch shelving for that or can I just build the first half and sit the tank on top?


I have that one as well, that I've got a few 10g's and a 20g long on. I wouldn't recommend it for the 40g breeder.

each of the two sections is 36" tall, so your tank isn't going to rest at that point, but probably really close. You don't need to combine the two sections however. I did, but because I wanted a shelf for books and my space is limited. I also used two of the shelf bars to hold my 36" light in place


----------



## DepletedEntity (Feb 6, 2015)

Okay thanks for the info I will be grabbing that first model you suggested and just doing 1x 40B on top shelf. is it worth replacing the particle board it comes with?


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

DepletedEntity said:


> Okay thanks for the info I will be grabbing that first model you suggested and just doing 1x 40B on top shelf. is it worth replacing the particle board it comes with?


replacing the particle board is unnecessary because the aquarium will sit directly on the rails of the shelf. But, you want to still use the particle board to square up and strengthen the unit. remember to get the 36"x18" model


----------



## DepletedEntity (Feb 6, 2015)

Scapegoat Sorry but the part I don't understand is since I will be using only half of the shelving kit and I want the breeder on top shelf which is 36 inches high how would it be on the rails if it is on the top shelf? Maybe I just need a bigger or better picture of it sitting on a top shelf and not actually in the center/lower area.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

DepletedEntity said:


> Scapegoat Sorry but the part I don't understand is since I will be using only half of the shelving kit and I want the breeder on top shelf which is 36 inches high how would it be on the rails if it is on the top shelf? Maybe I just need a bigger or better picture of it sitting on a top shelf and not actually in the center/lower area.


it'll sit on the horizontal rails that make up the shelf. 

this will help explain it much better than words.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhZrKiqfRQ4


----------



## DepletedEntity (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks a ton Scapegoat I get it now.... basically I wont even be using the particle board at all I see the lip of the horizontal beam the tank rests on. So technically if you were to look under the tank while it is resting on the beam you would actually see the substrate and not the particle board. That is where I got confused for a sec I thought the tank was actually sitting on the particle board.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

I'd still put the particle board on. It will help square up the shelf unit and strengthen it against movement.


----------



## DepletedEntity (Feb 6, 2015)

I planned on using the particle board on the bottom shelf are you saying I should use it on the top shelf that the 40B will be on as well?


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Purchase the metal 40B stand from Petco. It's their Brooklyn line. Their usually only around 60 bucks, attractive and very sturdy. And also easy to assemble.


----------



## haril (Feb 17, 2015)

Have you considered making a simple but sturdy one like this?


----------



## DepletedEntity (Feb 6, 2015)

Blackheart said:


> Purchase the metal 40B stand from Petco. It's their Brooklyn line. Their usually only around 60 bucks, attractive and very sturdy. And also easy to assemble.


Never seen that there I will look into that. Thanks


----------



## DepletedEntity (Feb 6, 2015)

Went with the edsal shelving as recommended. Thanks for the recommendation really hope it holds the 40B without any issues will only be using 1x 40B on the top left shelf.


----------



## Apistia (Sep 28, 2014)

DepletedEntity said:


> Went with the edsal shelving as recommended. Thanks for the recommendation really hope it holds the 40B without any issues will only be using 1x 40B on the top left shelf.


that's the one. just remember that the tank has to be installed into the shelf and then the other shelves installed after. the tank fits so perfectly, there's no way to get it on the shelf with other shelves installed above the space you intend for the tank.


----------



## DepletedEntity (Feb 6, 2015)

The 40B will be on the top shelf so I shouldn't have to remove the shelves to place the 40B on the top left shelf.


----------



## Apistia (Sep 28, 2014)

DepletedEntity said:


> The 40B will be on the top shelf so I shouldn't have to remove the shelves to place the 40B on the top left shelf.


got it. yep. then you're all set. 

one of the things I had said earlier is that if you're after a nice finished look you can use some medium weight particle board and some magnets to create a skin for the lower shelf or shelves. cut the particle board to fit the space then spray paint one side black. glue the magnets into the four corners of the opposite side of the board. then you can stick the board to the shelving unit's frame. that way you'll have that space be easily accessible when you need it but the equipment hidden when you want that.


----------



## DepletedEntity (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for all the help! On to the next thing I have to worry about which is likely going to be lighting for the 40B but I will likely be getting one of those finnex LED units assuming the 36" unit.


----------

